# December Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs

*angus my golden retriever* - *Angus*









*Baileysmom* - *Bailey*









*Booker *- *Booker*









*Carsonsdaddy* - *Carson*









*DanielleH* - *Shy*









*davebeech* - *Fred*


----------



## RickGibbs

*DelmarvaGold -* 









*golden&hovamom* -









*GoldenLover84* - *Tucker*









*GoldenPaws* - 









*gregscott* - *Mia*









*Isa's Mommy* - *Isa*


----------



## RickGibbs

*December Photo Contest - Bracket Two*

*jessme7* - *Marley & Maya*









*LaurJen* - *Augie*









*Maggies mom* - *Houdini, Morgan, Maggie & Abbie*









*mblondetoo* - *Abbey*









*MILLIESMOM* - *Brandy*









*olliewood* - *Gracie & Oliver*


----------



## RickGibbs

*Princess Bella* - *Bella*









*RickGibbs* - *Cosmo & Samson*









*shenando* - *Parker*









*Shirley* - *Amber*









*vrocco1* -









*Joe - Lila*


----------



## Maggies mom

Rick.... where did the other poll go???? for the second half??


----------



## Joe

I am working on fixing it and adding it all under one thread Rick. Do not edit poll, I will do so.


----------



## ontariogolden

omg, this is impossible to choose! When they're all put together, it's like the hardest decision ever!


----------



## Joe

Ok, I added more options for a poll and joined those two threads together.
This should make it much more easier to vote. All in one place.

Anyhow, 22 pictures? Did I miss any poll option? If so, Rick, please look at it. Those who who voted in the old thread (there were two votes) please vote again here.

Joe


----------



## RickGibbs

Joe said:


> Ok, I added more options for a poll and joined those two threads together.
> This should make it much more easier to vote. All in one place.
> 
> Anyhow, 22 pictures? Did I miss any poll option? If so, Rick, please look at it. Those who who voted in the old thread (there were two votes) please vote again here.
> 
> Joe


Missed mblonde....but I added it...... Thanks Joe... Much better (harder to choose...but better option).


----------



## Maggies mom

It wont let us go back and re vote....since you edited it.....


----------



## RickGibbs

Maggies mom said:


> It wont let us go back and re vote....since you edited it.....


PM me who you voted for and who you want to change it to and I'll update it...


----------



## njb

Oh man--I did not have to think this hard at the last presidential election...


----------



## Joe

*Maggies mom,* it seems ok to me... 
I see whom you voted for in the log and it shows up in the stats as well.


----------



## Maggies mom

And I didn"t vote for myself.....


----------



## njb

Oh those are some great pics! I loved them all!


----------



## Maggies mom

Joe said:


> *Maggies mom,* it seems ok to me...
> I see whom you voted for in the log and it shows up in the stats as well.


I think Rick fixed it.....


----------



## Joe

Seems like Rick fixed it. Or the system did automatically. Not sure. Probably Rick.


----------



## Joe

We had a problem in our new house and I had to scrape off all of the ceiling stucco on bottom floor and afterwards I was helping a guy to re-spray and re-paint all ceilings. This took couple days, so I was so busy I missed on adding a picture to this December contest. 
Anyhow, I am only a day late for adding a picture and I hope you will be ok if your admin slipped one in 
We are at the very beginning of the whole poll voting, so it should be ok. I added a picture of Lila to our poll.
Knowing Rick, he won't be happy 
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs

Joe said:


> Knowing Rick, he won't be happy
> Joe


:lol: I'm FUMED!!!

No way.....you're the boss....and I think we HAVE to have yours in there.

24 photos to choose from. I hope we have this kind of turn out all year. Great pictures....I love them all. It's hard to decide. I thought we had gotten a great shot of Cosmo & Samson, but I wouldn't even rank it in the top five.....


----------



## Joe

I love Vrocco's picture. But some of them are so good. It was really hard to decide.
Anyhow, thanks for your support Rick, and once again, sorry for being late one day. 
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs

Joe said:


> I love Vrocco's picture. But some of them are so good. It was really hard to decide.
> Anyhow, thanks for your support Rick, and once again, sorry for being late one day.
> Joe


It's a lot of work....organizing the photos...resizing them so they are all uniform...uploading to the Photo2URL...creating the poll...posting the photos...

Hopefully, it'll go smoother next month and I'll have power restored by then...:lol:


----------



## Dog

Joe said:


> Anyhow, thanks for your support Rick, and once again, sorry for being late one day. Joe


Great picture of Lila, unfortunately I had already voted 30-40mins. before.

And as for being late... I won't comment for obvious reasons!!


----------



## RickGibbs

By the way, since we were able to include all photos in one poll, I extended the deadline to December 30th. So, we've got two weeks to vote. Hopefully, we'll get every active member in here doing that..... 

I'll also start a thread for January toward the end of the month, so we can get rolling on next months entries as well.....


----------



## Joe

Shirley said:


> Great picture of Lila, unfortunately I had already voted 30-40mins. before. And as for being late... I won't comment for obvious reasons!!


Yeah, I know... I am *A big pain in the A*... 
But I'll promise, this is the last time it happened...
Next time I deliver my picture on time


----------



## RickGibbs

Joe said:


> Yeah, I know... I am *A big pain in the A*...
> But I'll promise, this is the last time it happened...
> Next time I deliver my picture on time


We'll be forgiving anyway....it's the first month....first vote. And that gets slowed down by my power outage and weather issues....

It'll all smooth out as we live and learn....


----------



## Joe

Rick,
I sent out a mass email to all registered members to help us to decide the best December photo 
That could help a little bit.
Anyhow, thanks Rick for all your hard work. Extending the deadline was a good choice too.
Joe


----------



## Katiesmommy

It was a hard decision I really liked all the pictures but my vote went to AUGIE


----------



## Dog

Joe said:


> Next time I deliver my picture on time


My comment about being late was not about you posting your pics late!:uhoh:


----------



## Joe

Shirley said:


> My comment about being late was not about you posting your pics late!:uhoh:


I must be really tired 
Anyhow, we (me and Vierka) spent good 20 minutes looking at these pictures and I really like almost all of them.
You guys did a really great job choosing your photos.
Joe


----------



## Deborah

Lila got my vote ! Great action shot !


----------



## Booker

Wow that was hard! There all winners in my book  beautiful pics


----------



## ontariogolden

The ones that don't win December... can they be resubmitted for January or February??


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Wow, that truly was hard, there were more entries then I thought! wow! Congrats to whomever wins! 

When does the voting end?


----------



## Joe

So far with 26.92% of all votes it looks very good for LaurJen's Augie. Really great picture. Good luck to everyone.
Joe


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I voted for Shy! I think it represents all the fun a golden can have with all the Christmas fun around the house!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom

They were all awesome. I loved all the puppy pics of course but I voted for Augie. Beautiful pic and quite professional looking. Good luck to all of you and whoever wins. :wavey:


----------



## Katiesmommy

Augie is in the lead...... Good Luck to who ever wins !!!


----------



## RickGibbs

ontariogolden said:


> The ones that don't win December... can they be resubmitted for January or February??


Probably not the Christmas shots....but definitely, snow pictures could be submitted for January and February. It's really about what those the month means to you.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

What if January means drunken vacations in Mexico... :


----------



## PeggyK

GoldenLover84 said:


> What if January means drunken vacations in Mexico... :


I was thinking the same thing-what if you live in Florida??? I think we're all pretty easy going-sand or snow-we'll love them all!!!


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> What if January means drunken vacations in Mexico... :


Technically, you can submit anything you want.....it's what January means to you.

But then it's up to the forum to agree on what January means to them. So, maybe a drunken vacation is the perfect for one person.....the rest might agree that snow reminds them more of January....

It'll be the same thing in July.....to a lot of people on the forum, July means the fourth....red, white and blue. So, while we might get a nice submission of Augie wearing a cool Uncle Sam hat....the forum members may decided that in their mind, the fourth isn't what July is about.....

That being said....I hope someone who lives in Canada might still be interested in a calendar that includes a photo of Augie with a flag.....since it's still a golden.


----------



## njb

Just a thought--dawned on me--how many times a year can you win?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yeah, I agree with NJB, just noticed you mentioned only Augie lol.

And I dunno about the whole 4th of July theme... Canada Day is July 1st, and I'm pretty sure since the majority of you are Americans, you wouldn't want to see a Canadian Flag ???

But, we both have fireworks... lol maybe that'll work.


----------



## Rebel Red

Sorry guys for not posting lately our power has been out since thursday and I haven't had a chance to post....I hope everyones doing good...and I will talk to you all when we get our power back on.

I love ALL of the pictures...I had a hard time picking...


----------



## RickGibbs

njb said:


> Just a thought--dawned on me--how many times a year can you win?


Well, it's completely up to us, the voters. I'm hoping we're not just in the early stages of a "Augie" calendar.....


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yeah, I agree with NJB, just noticed you mentioned only Augie lol.


I was using Augie as our example, since he's leading so far this month. So I'm not being biased....

I honestly thought Vern's picture was automatic this time around. Then his wife submitted a picture that was just as good. I thought the Augie picture was great...but I had no idea it would run away with it.....


----------



## LaurJen

RickGibbs said:


> Well, it's completely up to us, the voters. I'm hoping we're not just in the early stages of a "Augie" calendar.....





RickGibbs said:


> I thought the Augie picture was great...but I had no idea it would run away with it.....


Well you guys are being a bit unkind...I didn't know my entry was going to annoy people.


----------



## DelmarvaGold

LaurJen said:


> Well you guys are being a bit unkind...I didn't know my entry was going to annoy people.



I don't think anyone is being unkind and I certainly don't think people are annoyed . Maybe you are just a bit too sensitive when it comes to Augie? BTW, I voted for him as I think he is cute as a button in his Santa hat.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

LaurJen said:


> Well you guys are being a bit unkind...I didn't know my entry was going to annoy people.




I think I would take their posts as compliments as that is what they are intended to be. Dont' be too sensitive. Rick is complimenting you!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Sweetie, we're not annoyed with Augie, he's winning this month so obviously its unanimous that everyone thinks you took a great picture 

We just wanted to know if the same people could win each month. And Rick just happened to use an example that if you keep taking awesome pictures then the whole calender could be Augie  lol.

No need to get upset! *hugs*

I love Augies pic, and I also love the pic of Marley and Maya, which I think would make an awesome January picture so I hope they re-enter it  lol

So be happy Augie is winning!! Its a good picture. Look at poor Tucker... he only has one vote..lol. (and it wasn't mine, so thanks to who ever voted for him! : )


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens

Talk about having a hard time making up your mind!!! I wish I could have voted for everyone of these - they're all so great! I think its going to be an awesome looking calendar.


----------



## LaurJen

OK ok, I plead raging PMS 

I think if someone wins one month, then they are "out" for the rest of the year's competition--that seems fair. What do others think?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well I think everyone should be able to enter for each month... I don't think we'll see a problem with the same dog being each month lol its pretty impossible to take that perfect picture all the time.

Unless of course youre a professional photographer lol


----------



## Maggies mom

Well..... that might not work either..... What happens lets say my Abbie wins one month and then the next month or two I send one in that is a multi dog photo and she was in it....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I think we just want to avoid the same dog being in like 6 different months I guess. I guess it all depends on the pics and who votes for what.

I think its fine if your dog wins one solo then wins as a group.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

GoldenLover84 said:


> And I dunno about the whole 4th of July theme... Canada Day is July 1st, and I'm pretty sure since the majority of you are Americans, you wouldn't want to see a Canadian Flag ???
> 
> But, we both have fireworks... lol maybe that'll work.


Well, I'm half and half (dad's canadian born and raised), so i'll try to get both flags in there...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

My vote went for Jessme7's Marley and Maya. That is a very majestic looking pair of goldens.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

July to me means car show season! (own a 79 Trans Am, oOoOh muscle cars lol) so I was thinkin' of maybe letting Tucker pose with the car! 

Imagine Tucker riding around in this bad girl...  LOL!


----------



## Joe

Lila is not doing bad  9 votes? That is super. I am happy for her, she is such a good dog...
Anyhow, regarding confusion above, I think it would be really weird to have a calendar with the same dog winning each month.
If there were 2 or maybe even 3 such pictures in a calendar it would still be ok though, so my suggestion is to limit each user by max. of 3 winning pictures. 
What do you say guys?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I dunno I guess it depends, might look odd if you see the same dog for September October and November ??? 2 in a row wouldn't be so bad if they were really different (like the dog is doing a different pose, not just sitting there. Maybe one posing and one action shot?) I dunno...


----------



## jessme7

Thanks Goldenlover84 and Carsonsdaddy on your comments of Marley and Maya. Maybe I will enter the photo again next month. 
Congrats Augie!!! Awsome photo!


----------



## LaurJen

jessme7 said:


> Thanks Goldenlover84 and Carsonsdaddy on your comments of Marley and Maya. Maybe I will enter the photo again next month.
> Congrats Augie!!! Awsome photo!



There's still two more weeks of voting! I think your picture is stunning.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yes! Please enter it for January!! I love that pic and think it would make a good snowy January picture!


----------



## Baileysmom

I agree, I love that picture and it would be wonderful for January. I think January is a good "snow" month.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yeah, Jan is a good snow month!! Feb is all lovey dovey...though there's still snow...


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Joe said:


> Lila is not doing bad  9 votes? That is super. I am happy for her, she is such a good dog...
> Anyhow, regarding confusion above, I think it would be really weird to have a calendar with the same dog winning each month.
> If there were 2 or maybe even 3 such pictures in a calendar it would still be ok though, so my suggestion is to limit each user by max. of 3 winning pictures.
> What do you say guys?



I totally agree. I mean, i we are going to vote for a winner, the best photo should win no matter who it is. That's the whole point. I myself wouldn't want to win if say Mblonde's pic was better. I would feel bad. Just my opinion.


----------



## ontariogolden

I agree- all the snow ones should be re-entered for next month. Christmas to me is more about Santa, and reindeer, and presents and all of that and snow is January/February. 

My opinion about multiple dogs is that there shouldn't be any limit on how many times a dog can be entered. The voters can decide whether or not we want to see that dog again. I think after a while the number of times a dog wins will play a role in people's decisions anyway so I don't see a point in limitations. Just my opinion...


----------



## RickGibbs

LaurJen said:


> Well you guys are being a bit unkind...I didn't know my entry was going to annoy people.


I didn't mean my comments as unkind at all. And Augies photos don't annoy me at all. I was just joking that, with Augies luck (Frosty Paws and the sketch), he might just win every month.....

I love his photo and voted for it as well. I had a hard time between Delmarvagold, vrocco and Augie..... And when Vern first posted his, I thought he was automatic.

Again, though, I plan to use as many of the photos as possible once I start creating the calendar....so no one will be left out....


----------



## RickGibbs

jessme7 said:


> Thanks Goldenlover84 and Carsonsdaddy on your comments of Marley and Maya. Maybe I will enter the photo again next month.
> Congrats Augie!!! Awsome photo!


I agree with the others....your photo is awesome. I wish my Cosmo/Samson shot would've turned out as well....


----------



## RickGibbs

ontariogolden said:


> My opinion about multiple dogs is that there shouldn't be any limit on how many times a dog can be entered. The voters can decide whether or not we want to see that dog again. I think after a while the number of times a dog wins will play a role in people's decisions anyway so I don't see a point in limitations. Just my opinion...


Another thing....the winner will be the "featured" photo for that month...but we'll still use other photos from the month, as well.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> I agree with the others....your photo is awesome. I wish my Cosmo/Samson shot would've turned out as well....


I thought the Cosmo/Samson pic turned out well...just not AS well. :


----------



## RickGibbs

Another thing I want to say.....I truly hope no one's feelings get hurt because their picture isn't getting as many votes as the others.... It really doesn't say anything about YOUR picture.....there's just some really GREAT ones to choose from...


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I thought the Cosmo/Samson pic turned out well...just not AS well. :


I knew what I was going up against. Same with Carson's picture. I love your picture, too. But we didn't stand a chance against cute puppies in Santa hats....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> I knew what I was going up against. Same with Carson's picture. I love your picture, too. But we didn't stand a chance against cute puppies in Santa hats....


I know. At first I was sad that I didn't have any votes, but then I looked at all the other pics and I don't know how to compete with some of them.


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I know. At first I was sad that I didn't have any votes, but then I looked at all the other pics and I don't know how to compete with some of them.


I didn't vote for Cosmo and Samson, though I think my 11 year old did.... But how can I get upset if I don't even think it was the best...???


----------



## Maggies mom

I agree ...that people should get upset..I didnt vote for mine .....it wasnt anything special....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

We've got some good picture takers on here. I think this changes the whole "Real Goldens" book out the window, cuz some of them, especially Augie's look professionally done.  :


----------



## njb

I think if there is a number of limitations placed on times per year you can win it needs to be because of the mission of the calender. What is the market? Why are we doing it? etc. If the marketing is only to the forum--then it should reflect the forum. If the market is too the general public then you sell what sells. 

When I first posed this question I wondered what would happen if 10 months from now-you only have 1 or 2 people over and over again featured and thought of the forum as a whole and wondered if that might create resentment, especially if one is a professional photographer or pays to have them done. I have just been around so many "sports parents" I have learned how to see this kind of thing coming. 

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm not upset!! I think Tucker's picture sucked anyway...lol.  There's WAY more deserving photos


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Honestly IMO if the whining keeps up, i'd not do the contest LOL It's not for money, it's for fun and showing off our dogs so let's everyone just HAVE fun and quit whining!!!! I don't mean that in a mean way i'm just sick of this thread going the wrong direction.


----------



## Maggies mom

njb said:


> I think if there is a number of limitations placed on times per year you can win it needs to be because of the mission of the calender. What is the market? Why are we doing it? etc. If the marketing is only to the forum--then it should reflect the forum. If the market is too the general public then you sell what sells.
> 
> When I first posed this question I wondered what would happen if 10 months from now-you only have 1 or 2 people over and over again featured and thought of the forum as a whole and wondered if that might create resentment, especially if one is a professional photographer or pays to have them done. I have just been around so many "sports parents" I have learned how to see this kind of thing coming.
> 
> An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


Im one of those "Sport Parents"............:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RickGibbs

I believe that we've all got great looking dogs, and most of us can take respectable photos..... I think a Christmas theme is a tough one to come up with....maybe it gets easier as time goes on.... I don't know.

Please, also keep in mind that I'm not ONLY using the winner. I want to utilize as many of the photos as I can once we start designing our calendar. I hope that EVERY forum regular has their dog's photo in the completed project next year, so they'll want to proudly display their calendar throughout 2008.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

What are we calling the calender??


----------



## Lexie's Mom

****, i better find me a golden retriever and fast!!!!:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Lexie's Mom said:


> ****, i better find me a golden retriever and fast!!!!:


I thought you used your neighbors golden. Just lean over the fence and snap a pic. :


----------



## Maggies mom

Rick..... You could always do the Winner for that month as the large picture and on the actual page with the calendar, put smaller photo's of other members dogs either at the top or bottom........


----------



## Joe

GoldenLover84 said:


> What are we calling the calender??


Whatever we end up calling it, I think it should have a link to our forum mentioned somewhere on it...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yeah I figured www.goldenretrieverforum.com would be on it somewhere. Just thinking of what an actual title could be.


----------



## RickGibbs

Maggies mom said:


> Rick..... You could always do the Winner for that month as the large picture and on the actual page with the calendar, put smaller photo's of other members dogs either at the top or bottom........


I was thinking about the main photo as the winner.....then maybe the next four as smaller shots in each corner....small pictures in different days of the month.... I can do watermarks.... 

But my main goal is that EVERY regular forum member has good shots of their dog mixed in as well.

I truly hope that this doesn't ruin the forum for anyone....I think we had a great turnout for our first month, and whether our shots get votes or not....they're all great photos. In my opinion, you just can't have a BAD golden picture.....


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I thought you used your neighbors golden. Just lean over the fence and snap a pic. :



You are SOOOOOOOO smart. I can tell you own a golden  

Lexie has this ugly eye thing going on or i'd snap a xmas pic. Honestly, i will purchase a calendar at the end of the year when it's offered. I will enjoy voting and seeing all the doggies but not sure if we'll try or not. I'll have to see if Nicki, I mean Lexie will work with me.  :


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I think they're all great! I'm sure no one is going to be upset if their dog doesn't win or gets a vote.


----------



## Maggies mom

RickGibbs said:


> I was thinking about the main photo as the winner.....then maybe the next four as smaller shots in each corner....small pictures in different days of the month.... I can do watermarks....
> 
> But my main goal is that EVERY regular forum member has good shots of their dog mixed in as well.
> 
> I truly hope that this doesn't ruin the forum for anyone....I think we had a great turnout for our first month, and whether our shots get votes or not....they're all great photos. In my opinion, you just can't have a BAD golden picture.....


We did this on another forum... it was different , because we didnt vote.... each member got there photo as month... and they used smaller ones of other forum members dogs, something like you are talking about..The cover was a collage of all dogs(not same ones in the calendar)and so was the back... You could use the runners up for the small pictures....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Lexie's Mom said:


> You are SOOOOOOOO smart. I can tell you own a golden
> 
> Lexie has this ugly eye thing going on or i'd snap a xmas pic. Honestly, i will purchase a calendar at the end of the year when it's offered. I will enjoy voting and seeing all the doggies but not sure if we'll try or not. I'll have to see if Nicki, I mean Lexie will work with me.  :


I just had an idea. You could always put a blonde wig on Hooch and enter him as a Golden. I'd vote for him.


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> What are we calling the calender??


I hadn't thought much about it yet..... But if we're just keeping it as a forum calendar, we could just name it after the forum. If we want to offer to others, maybe we'd have to get more creative....

Really, I think it's more for fun and our enjoyment.....don't ya think?


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Ok here's Lexie dressed up as a Rottweiler for October !!!!!! Happy Halloweeen!!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom

I hope people know that i'm kidding!!!!!: :doh:


----------



## RickGibbs

Lexie's Mom said:


> Ok here's Lexie dressed up as a Rottweiler for October !!!!!! Happy Halloweeen!!!!


:lol: What a cute golden.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> :lol: What a cute golden.....


Yeah, she's really got that "golden" look about her.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

lol. Very cute :

I think we should have a contest for a cover shot too! 

And as for the name.. I dunno...Good As Gold? haha lame... 

we can just go with Golden Retrievers 2008 brought to you by goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

or how about...WWW.GOLDENRETEIVERFORUM.COM 2008 CALENDER


----------



## Maggies mom

I say the front Cover be a collage ..this way everyone who summits a picture but the cut off will have there dog on the calendar..... basically this way for those who didnt win a month, still has a chance to have there dog on it....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I thought he was going to do the back a collage?? 

A collage on the front might look too busy?

How about "365 Days of Golden Retrievers" or "Golden Days" orrr "Gone Golden 2008" lol 










^^ might be a good layout...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Hey, maybe we should have a centerfold too....


----------



## DanielleH

How about......Goldens Gone Wild.. (LOL)


----------



## Ninde'Gold

LOL!! I love it! Goldens Gone Wild!!!!


----------



## DanielleH

LOL!! The makers of "Girls Gone Wild" aint got nothing on our blondes!!! LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Goldens Gone Wild: Obedience School Spring Break!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Hahaha.

Now we just need some female goldens to show their tah-tah's and throw some beads at them...lol


----------



## DanielleH

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Goldens Gone Wild: Obedience School Spring Break!!!


LMAO!! I LOVE IT!!! ** He he he**


----------



## DanielleH

GoldenLover84 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Now we just need some female goldens to show their tah-tah's and throw some beads at them...lol


LMAO!!! Maybe I can find a pic.. of Shy laying on her back.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

LOL!!! Yes!! And maybe put some beads around her neck... lol. And maybe an empty martini glass or something


----------



## DanielleH

GoldenLover84 said:


> LOL!!! Yes!! And maybe put some beads around her neck... lol. And maybe an empty martini glass or something



LMAO!!!!! I think we could add those with a photo shop.... hummm project for later maybe?!... lol...(*JK *)


----------



## Ninde'Gold

lol yeah, but leave it at that though, we're borderline beastiality here...lol.

Goldens Gone Wild is a cute name though


----------



## DanielleH

GoldenLover84 said:


> lol yeah, but leave it at that though, we're borderline beastiality here...lol.
> 
> Goldens Gone Wild is a cute name though



LOL, I agree enough of that.. time to move on...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So we're voting until the 30th? That seems like a long time, but I guess its because there's so many members and its Christmas so people are busy??

Or is there always going to be such a long voting period?


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens

*I loved your picture!*



Maggies mom said:


> I agree ...that people should get upset..I didnt vote for mine .....it wasnt anything special....


I don't agree that it wasn't special - I voted for your picture - the way all of the dogs are looking in one direction - thats no easy fete to accomplish - I can't get the two of mine to look and sit long enough to get even one decent pic!


----------



## LaurJen

VeronicaLovesHerGoldens said:


> I don't agree that it wasn't special - I voted for your picture - the way all of the dogs are looking in one direction - thats no easy fete to accomplish - I can't get the two of mine to look and sit long enough to get even one decent pic!


I thought it was great too! I emailed it to a friend with 4 goldens and told her she had better get busy on her Christmas cards, lol!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I agree, theyre all special in their own way.

They way I see it, its hard to get a dog to sit still for anything...lol.

I applaud anyone who can get their dogs to pose for them.


----------



## Maggies mom

Thanks guys..... To me its just another picture of my babies......They are easier to take pictures of than my kids..... Since they are never home ..... Teenagers...:doh: :doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

lol, well its a good picture you took. I hope I can get Tucker to sit still like that someday.

I don't think he'll ever let me dress him up.


----------



## Baileysmom

Lexie's Mom said:


> Ok here's Lexie dressed up as a Rottweiler for October !!!!!! Happy Halloweeen!!!!


I love this picture! How did you get him to do that?


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


>


That would be a great start for a layout. I like that we can have the main photo....plus several off to the side. I think I would try to mix more of the little circle pictures on the second page, too.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Baileysmom said:


> I love this picture! How did you get him to do that?



well Hooch was only 5 months old in that pic. My husband and i were playing with im in the leaves. He LOVED it. He would run around the yard then lay on a big leaf pile and we'd bury him. He'd just lay there. So i had his head sticking out and just snapped a pic. If you look at the top left corner, you can see my husbands leg in the shot lol I LOVE THAT PIC. it's my favorite.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So you really don't have a Golden Retriever...?


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> So you really don't have a Golden Retriever...?


Who really knows? She says she has a Rottweiler named Hooch and a golden named Lexie.....though, Lexie looks an aweful lot like the golden that lives next door to her.....

We might never know.....


----------



## Lexie's Mom

LOL

Yes i have a golden and I've had up to 8 at one time in my home if you include her pups she had 2 1/2 years ago. She will be 6 years old on Decemeber 24th. I've posted pics of her in other threads. For example, the secret santa thread. I've posted her swimming in our pool and one of her nasty eye infection last week. So, if you want to go back and check her out, feel free. Otherwise, i will be posting a birthday picture of her really soon. :wavey:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ok!! From all of Rick's posts I was actually really convinced you didn't have one :


----------



## Lexie's Mom

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ok!! From all of Rick's posts I was actually really convinced you didn't have one :



It's a joke on the forum. Don't ask!! LOL But yes i do have a Lexie girl and I have another dog named Hooch the fat boy rottie dog. LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold

LOL Ok  I remember seeing Hooch lots, he's so cute. I love Rotties.


----------



## lilgoldie

lmao love all the christmas photos can not pick my fav but your all winners


----------



## mblondetoo

DanielleH said:


> LMAO!!! Maybe I can find a pic.. of Shy laying on her back.....



Goldens Gone Wild! We could start a whole new calendar. Here's Tabitha.


----------



## LaurJen

Here's Augie! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom

I think we all have one of these....Here is Abbie...


----------



## jessme7

Here is one of Marley and Maya (younger days).










Since Rick is gonna try to use most of the photos for this month I will enter another snow pic for Jan or Feb. I could prob. get a lot of new snow pics since Colorado is getting a huge snowstorm today.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Here's Carson...and my leg.


----------



## Booker

Here's Booker...hmmm maybe these need a new thread? lol


----------



## Dog

mblondetoo said:


> Goldens Gone Wild! We could start a whole new calendar. Here's Tabitha.


Great pics!! I imagined Tabitha holding and reading the newspaper (on her left!!). She also appears to be hiding her private parts (how cute) LOL!!

Here's Amber... Not very lady like I'm afraid...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

OMG! LMAO!!! 

I don't have a picture of Tucker laying like that....lol. 

Those are all hilarious!!


----------



## Dog

GoldenLover84 said:


> OMG! LMAO!!!
> 
> I don't have a picture of Tucker laying like that....lol.
> 
> Those are all hilarious!!


It will happen just get your camera ready. It is all fun and doen't last long, so be prepared!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Shirley said:


> It will happen just get your camera ready. It is all fun and doen't last long, so be prepared!!!


Oh, I don't know about that. Carson lays like that ALL the time!!!


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Oh, I don't know about that. Carson lays like that ALL the time!!!


I had a great one of Samson laying on his back like that, wrapped around Cosmo sleeping normal. But when I got out of bed to get the camera, they both jumped up.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker only lays down like that in his deep sleep, and thats when he's in his kennel, and then he usually starts kicking and whimpering in his sleep..lol.


----------

